# /dev/rtc - device or resource busy

## ShadowWizzard

I discovered that mplayer is unable

to use /dev/rtc. It happened after recompile whole

system including kernel with GCC 4.1

The problem is that

```
cat /dev/rtc

cat: /dev/rtc: Device or resource busy 
```

Even root can't do it.

And here is result of cat /proc/driver/rtc

```
rtc_time        : 14:53:11

rtc_date        : 2006-04-12

rtc_epoch       : 1900

alarm           : 00:00:00

DST_enable      : no

BCD             : yes

24hr            : yes

square_wave     : no

alarm_IRQ       : no

update_IRQ      : no

periodic_IRQ    : no

periodic_freq   : 1024

batt_status     : okay

```

Any ideas what is wrong ?

----------

## ShadowWizzard

What is funny it seems related to startup scripts..

If break up the startup and go single user without newtwork etc.etc.

The 

```
 cat /dev/rtc 
```

 works well ...

Any Ideas ?

How to check which process own device ?

----------

## ShadowWizzard

Ok .. here we go again:

1) The 

```
 lsof /dev/rtc 
```

 didn't show nothing !!!

2) By intuition I tried to disable one by one startup scripts. And finally I found that it's :

```
timidity++
```

 deamon that's locks the /dev/rtc ... but why when unused (I mean no midi is playing ?)

 the general question is why lsof didn't show the PID od process which own /dev/rtc ??????? !!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

I confirm that timidity++ hogs /dev/rtc. I haven't seen a solution.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

I was asked to post the following:

 *Branimir Amidić wrote:*   

> Recompile kernel with RTC Timer Support module turned off.
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> ...

 

----------

